# Brand New Eclipse CD7200 MKII Deck



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

I have 2 Brand New Eclipse CD7200 MKII decks I would like to sell. I would like to know if anyone would be interested in them before I list them. Please comment or PM me if you are intereseted. Thanks.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

I meant to post this thread in the classifieds, please move it if possible.


----------



## sunny_sethi (Apr 16, 2010)

yes i would be interested how much would they cost ??


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

Ygpm


----------



## phat69 (Mar 25, 2010)

how much?


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

The units are sold. Moderators please close this thread.


----------



## Andrew (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi ! guy im interested to buy new and second hand car i hope you have eclipse car in well condition so now tell me how to buy car please give me some links or email id it helps i can contact you . I hope you got it


----------

